# Old Stevens .25 Caliber



## Rugged1

*none*

sorry.....


----------



## Sourdough

Rugged1 said:


> Hello gun experts!
> Acquired a number of older weapons when my folks passed years ago, one of them being a .25 calibre,center fire, single shot, lever action/rolling block rifle.


It should be a RIM FIRE not a Center fire. It is basiclly a larger dia. cartridge version of the .22 Rim Fire. I don't think your going to find ammo.


----------



## bunkerbob

Rugged1 said:


> Hello gun experts!
> Acquired a number of older weapons when my folks passed years ago, one of them being a .25 calibre,center fire, single shot, lever action/rolling block rifle. Length is just 22 inches from firing pin to muzzle and 36 overall. Have it on good authority that a .22 round between the eyes and a little high OR behind the ear will take a deer nicely. Would love to hunt with this little guy cause it was my Moms' backup saddle gun when she hunted for a logging camp in the early 1900's. I think it's legal in my state for caliber and priming method for deer. Sooooo after all that here's the questions:
> Are there rounds available for it?
> Rifling looks good, safe to shoot with modern powder?
> Estimate of the value (NOT for sale) ?
> History?
> Info off the barrel follows, thanks for any info.
> 
> J. Stevens A. & T. Co.
> Chicopee Falls Mass. USA
> Pat. Apr. 17, 94
> 25-Stevens
> Also has a lanyard ring under the receiver just forward of the lever.
> 
> Dave


 Just a note, we don't have a firearms section here on the Prepared Society, use the link to our sister forum: http://www.firearmstalk.com/forums/
Thanks BB


----------



## *Andi

bunkerbob said:


> Just a note, we don't have a firearms section here on the Prepared Society, use the link to our sister forum: http://www.firearmstalk.com/forums/
> Thanks BB


I'm lost ... again ... we can't talk firearms in the hunting section ???:scratch

And by the way I have a .25 calibre and as of yet ... had no problem with ammo.


----------



## bunkerbob

*Andi said:


> I'm lost ... again ... we can't talk firearms in the hunting section ???:scratch
> 
> And by the way I have a .25 calibre and as of yet ... had no problem with ammo.


 Hunting, game preparation, limited firearms discussion when related to hunting. Firearms discussion only, limited to our sister forum: http://www.firearmstalk.com/forums/
This is partly do to the *Google* regulation on firearms and sales.

Thanks for understanding, BB

PS: I still like my guns


----------



## Sourdough

Can we talk about "Cartridges"...........Who is offering .25 Stevens Cartridges......?


----------



## *Andi

bunkerbob said:


> Thanks for understanding


Sorry ... I don't understand and ... sorry don't care to go to the sister forum.

It may help if you can post the rule/rules and make it a sticky ...  because now I'm "NOT" sure what can be posted and what can not ???

I am sorry ... I do now want to be 'Trouble or /and a Problem' .

What is a limited firearms discussion ... if I may ask ...


----------



## kyfarmer

It is a really good site full of info. http://www.firearmstalk.com/forums/


----------



## *Andi

I'm sure it is a great forum for people that want to talk guns 24/7 ... but that is not me...sorry if I said other wise...


----------



## UncleJoe

*Andi said:


> sorry don't care to go to the sister forum.


I popped over there just out of curiosity but I don't feel comfortable registering just to ask a couple questions about my latest acquisitions. It seems rude to me. I wouldn't really be able to contribute to the discussions since I'm not that knowledgeable in the gun department. I'll use :google: to find what I'm looking for.


----------



## NaeKid

*Andi said:


> I'm lost ... again ... we can't talk firearms in the hunting section ???:scratch
> 
> And by the way I have a .25 calibre and as of yet ... had no problem with ammo.





bunkerbob said:


> Hunting, game preparation, limited firearms discussion when related to hunting. Firearms discussion only, limited to our sister forum: http://www.firearmstalk.com/forums/
> This is partly do to the *Google* regulation on firearms and sales.
> 
> Thanks for understanding, BB
> 
> PS: I still like my guns


Hunting is more than just guns. It includes areas where you can hunt, clothing to wear, hints and tricks to stalking or waiting out. Hunting includes (but is not limited to) cross-bow, long-bow, compound-bow, trapping, cleaning, preserving (tanning).

Just like Bob said - talking about guns in relation to hunting is ok, but, talking about guns for the sake of talking about guns needs to be done on our sister site (run off of the same servers by the same people who run PreparedSociety.com).



*Andi said:


> Sorry ... I don't understand and ... sorry don't care to go to the sister forum.
> 
> It may help if you can post the rule/rules and make it a sticky ...  because now I'm "NOT" sure what can be posted and what can not ???
> 
> I am sorry ... I do now want to be 'Trouble or /and a Problem' .
> 
> What is a limited firearms discussion ... if I may ask ...


It isn't "trouble or a problem" and thank you for the suggestion - I'll get a rule-sticky setup here shortly.


----------



## bunkerbob

I just want to let you guys know that I reload for hunting every year, both for sighting in the weapon and for the actual hunt, for shotgun, long-guns and handguns. Here is a photo of my reloading bench, so you can see I am not against guns. The tumbler was even running while I was taking this photo.


----------

